# Fantasy Mish-Mash Classical with Popular



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

A year or so ago I had been listening to a lot of Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 7. At the time it became an incessant ear worm for me. One morning I slowly woke up -- one of those dream like states where you aren't sure if you are dreaming or if your brain is a just a bit unhinged. Anyway, I had Prokofiev's Sonata AND Debbie Boone's 80's ballad "You Light up My Life" playing ping-pong with each other. I don't know how it happened! I probably hadn't heard the pop ballad in over 10 years! The strange thing for me is how well they seemed to complement each other.

So my question is -- NAME A CLASSICAL WORK AND AND AN ACCOMPANYING POPULAR WORK... that could handle being mish-mashed together on something like a mixed tape, or even in some weird fantastical concert. Have some fun and channel your inner peyote smoking hippie. Then explain why you chose that work and post the two if you like. BE CREATIVE!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

Lachenmann and ABBA

OH WAlT lT'S BEEN DONE


----------

